# Kong filler



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

Besides the commercial stuff, what else do you fill a Kong with? I use peanut butter and freeze it the whole thing but am looking for an alternative.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

Cheese, his kibble, yogurt, just to name a few.


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yogurt, that's a good one to try freezing.


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

I put vanilla yogurt in the kongs and add little pieces of dog treats, e.g., Little Jac treats or Charlie Bears and freeze. That's so she'll find little surprises inside. Sometimes I put a little peanut butter in, and other times a little of that cheese stuff that you squirt out of a can and then also add in dry treat pieces.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been stuffing Jonah's kong with vegemite, cheese, liver treats, dry puppy food (kibble), and chicken and rice balls (4 Legs). I need to pick up some peanut butter and yoghurt for him.

My Mums dog loved vegemite on toast as a pup and Jonah will eat it although not as a first preference, so maybe a piece of vegemite toast would be ok too.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Peanut butter and large biscuits that get squeezed inside so they don't come out easily.. Takes Zoey HOURS.


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

Good thinking mixing a biscuit or kibble. Vegemite? Is it an Australian thing?


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

I've heard mashed potatoes and bananas are good, never tried them myself. I usually do honey and peanut butter with some dog biscuits or baby carrots shoved in. I think I'm going to try canned tuna as soon as it gets nice enough so he can eat it outside, my boyfriend hates the smell of it.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Here is a good website for Kong Recipes
http://dogs.thefuntimesguide.com/2006/02/dog_recipes_for_kong_chew_toys.php


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I use yogurt for my guys' Kongs. Most of the time, I'll add bananas, pumpkin, honey, peanut butter, kibble (I know, nasty) or my dogs' supplements. Sometimes I'll just feed it plain. I ALWAYS freeze it, though!

Yogurt is SUPER cheap and easy to use, if you know how to make it at home. You can easily make yogurt with just a crock pot and a little bit of store-bought yogurt. I make a gallon of yogurt at a time, and it costs me about $3.00 for the milk, and a couple more cents for the packet of gelatin I add to thicken it. 

Here are the instructions:

http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008/10/you-can-make-yogurt-in-your-crockpot.html

After it's finished, I divide up the gallon of fresh yogurt into canning jars, and freeze the majority of it for later. I keep one jar in the fridge at all times for filling Kongs, and just thaw a new jar when the old one gets about empty.

I couldn't imagine paying out for store-bought yogurt, at the rate I give my guys Kongs. Jasper gets one daily, the other guys get them several times a week. I'd be going through yogurt like no tomorrow!!!


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jan 14, 2010)

Duckie1009 said:


> Vegemite? Is it an Australian thing?


Yes it is. You can't get more Aussie than vegemite. I think nearly all Aussie's must know the Vegemite ad song. It's a sandwich spread that, according to a few of my Canadian friends - is somewhat of an acquired taste.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

anthrogirl80 said:


> Yes it is. You can't get more Aussie than vegemite. I think nearly all Aussie's must know the Vegemite ad song. It's a sandwich spread that, according to a few of my Canadian friends - is somewhat of an acquired taste.


Haha, I loved vegemite as a kid.  In Asia, we eat that with rice congee. It's not an acquired taste! It tastes great to me! Wasn't there a marmite as well? and a Bovril or something? I forget the spelling..


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't think it's an acquired taste either. Canadians are just weird  (I'm kidding!)
Marmite is foul. Why try to replicate something as brilliant as Vegemite? 

I wonder if dogs would like iSnack 2.0....sorry Cheesymite too? I will try it with Jonah one day and see.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol, it's ok, I'm not Canadian, I only live here, that's all. Haha. I didn't even know marmite came after vegemite! Hmm..

You should try the Cheesymite!  I don't know why everyone's dogs seem to like peanut butter. Cadence hates it with a passion. He doesn't like yoghurt either... and I give him the sweetened kind. =/


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

I put his kibble in first, then put in a medium size milkbone then a puppy milkbone. It fills the opening of a medium size kong and he has to work to get those treats out then the kibble will fall out. He's learned though that is he throws it off the couch, it gets the kibble out faster.


----------

